# Irrigation code 69210



## rmastrangelo (Jul 10, 2014)

When a patient comes in with hearing loss and is found to have no infection but just cerumen impaction, can the ED MD irrigate the wax and charge 69210 without using instrumentation?


----------



## annielou (Jul 10, 2014)

*69210*

The description of 69210 in the CPT book states instrumentation is required. An ear wash using irrigation only would require an E/M code.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jul 11, 2014)

Agreed that would be inclusive to the Office visit.  69210 does state the use of instrumentation.


----------



## Raghupathy.Dharmaraj (Nov 10, 2014)

*69210*

69210 Description states that requiring instrumentation [Cerumen spoon or delicate forceps] to remove the wax in  the ear. If the irrigation is only performed, it will be included in E/M Services.

Thanks,
Raghupathy Dharmaraj, CPC,CPC-H,CEDC


----------

